# animated gif for use in Keynote



## jssch (Nov 27, 2000)

I have an animated gif bouncing volleyball and want it to bounce when I am on a slide in Keynote. When I enter it in the slide it shows only as a still picture. Anyone know how to get it to bounce for me?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you in edit mode or it doesn't move when you are in play mode?

If you select the gif and then look at the inspector in the Quicktime tab, is everything set properly? (start, stop, play, loop, ...)


----------



## jssch (Nov 27, 2000)

I was in play mode. Thanks for the heads up on the Quicktime Tab, I am newbie to Keynote! It looks good. Not sure about the Poster Frame slide bar what does that do?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

jssch said:


> I was in play mode. Thanks for the heads up on the Quicktime Tab, I am newbie to Keynote! It looks good. Not sure about the Poster Frame slide bar what does that do?


Couldn't tell you. I've never really used Keynote until i started it to look at your issue.


----------

